# Chicks



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Went to this farm place and I saw super cute chooks omg.. I wanna take them home with chestnut and buttercup now


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The last pic is a Silkie rooster, you might have some issues taking him home. 

Until you address the mite issue don't be looking at any new birds.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The last pic is a Silkie rooster, you might have some issues taking him home.
> 
> Until you address the mite issue don't be looking at any new birds.


Lol i look at them for fun.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know how many look at them for fun and before you know they end up not just looking but buying. It's probably a good thing your parents have the last say on new birds. You'd have that backyard full in no time.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Do you know how many look at them for fun and before you know they end up not just looking but buying. It's probably a good thing your parents have the last say on new birds. You'd have that backyard full in no time.


Actually they asked me if I wanted more chicks but I’m like no thanks I am good with mine


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No way. They really said that? Or are you messing with me?

Which would be OK. It would show you have a sense of humor. 😁


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No way. They really said that? Or are you messing with me?
> 
> Which would be OK. It would show you have a sense of humor.


Yeah they did. And I always had a good sense of humour.


----------

